# Money/lifestyle in NZ



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can someone enlighten me as I've seen a few posts on here with people saying that if you are seen as being wealthy/ successful then you should watch out! Why? We aren't either really but i'm curious. Thanks in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

cottontail1 said:


> Can someone enlighten me as I've seen a few posts on here with people saying that if you are seen as being wealthy/ successful then you should watch out! Why? We aren't either really but i'm curious. Thanks in advance


I think you've probably been reading posts about what is called 'tall poppy syndrome - which is if you make yourself stand out in any way, you may be cut down to size. 

I'd actually read it another way - and it's probably in my mind the main difference between the NZ and Oz culture. NZ people are generally less 'in your face'. They consider it very impolite to blow your own trumpet about what you can do/how much money or possessions you have etc. And if you do, then they're likely to react accordingly. This is especially true in the South Pacific Island community. 

I have a friend in a school that has a high Maori/SPI community, and she says the most difficult thing is to get them to talk about themselves, and what they can do. What you do, is get one of their friends to tell you what they can do. Then it's acceptable!


----------



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I think you've probably been reading posts about what is called 'tall poppy syndrome - which is if you make yourself stand out in any way, you may be cut down to size.
> 
> I'd actually read it another way - and it's probably in my mind the main difference between the NZ and Oz culture. NZ people are generally less 'in your face'. They consider it very impolite to blow your own trumpet about what you can do/how much money or possessions you have etc. And if you do, then they're likely to react accordingly. This is especially true in the South Pacific Island community.
> 
> I have a friend in a school that has a high Maori/SPI community, and she says the most difficult thing is to get them to talk about themselves, and what they can do. What you do, is get one of their friends to tell you what they can do. Then it's acceptable!


Ahh, thanks topcat83.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

yes, socially discussing one's salary or wealth would in most situations be seen as 'off' and create an awkward situation.

the down-side to this side of the culture is a reluctance to promote oneself/skills at job interviews; my line of work HR/recruitment encountered so many potential employees who were not assertive enough to request the upper end of a salary scale - underselling themselves when asked 'what level of salary are you hoping for?' at an interview would often result in an embarrassed silence in older candidates; but often the opposite with ones straight from uni who'd go straight to the top (in their minds!).


----------

